# When In Rome - In Theaters - Box Office Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/celica_pete21/Movie%20Reviews/when_in_rome_poster.jpg[/img] 
* 
Title: When in Rome 
Starring: Kristen Bell, Josh Duhamel, Anjelica Huston, Will Arnet, Jon Heder, Dax Shepard, Danny DeVito 
Directed by: Mark Steven Johnson 
Written by: David Diamond & David Weissman 
Studio: Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures & Touchstone Pictures 
Rated: PG-13 
Runtime: 1 hour 31 minutes 
Release Date: January 29, 2010 
* 

*Movie* :3.5stars: 

Beth (Bell) is a hard working young woman with everything in her work going for her. Also the big sister, she has a hard time coping with your little sister deciding to get married with a guy she met just two weeks prior. The pressure of work starts to come down on Beth as she has a big event to prepare for, but yet, still wanting to make it to her little sister's wedding, which happens to be in Rome. 

Beth's friends show their excitement as she is going to the city of love, hoping she will find herself a man. But Beth's stipulations on finding a guy is; if she can care more for a guy than her work, then she will know she found the one. And by how much she cares about her work, it would take a pretty special guy to hold that number one spot. [img]http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/celica_pete21/Movie%20Reviews/Kristen-Bell-in-WHEN-IN-ROME_JPG-55.jpg[/img] 

At the wedding, Beth meets Nick (Duhamel) who just so happened to show up late to the wedding because he was dealing with a work related matter. Skeptical to fall in love, she decides to take that step of faith. After a great night with Nick, it quickly crumbles down as she catches him kissing a woman. Angry, she takes a little swim in the "Fountain of Love." Cursing it, she takes five coins from the pool, not knowing that if you take those coins, you take the hearts of those people as well. 

In her struggle to fall in love with Nick throughout the rest of the movie, she has an even harder time trying to keep four men from following her. Somehow knowing her name, and thinking that they are in love with her, then men follow her everywhere. Beth tries everything to avoid these men, yet has a hard time shaking them. The men (Arnet, Heder, DeVito, Shepard) seem to always know where she is going to be and when, and they do everything to win her heart. 

Beth finally finds out that the coins she took belong to these men, and then becomes concerned that Nick is under the same spell of the stolen coin. To return their hearts, she must return the coins to the rightful owners. But when she gives Nick's coin back, nothing seems to change, and he is confused that she thinks he was under some spell. Being a Walt Disney Studios Motion Picture, I'm sure you can guess how the movie ends. [img]http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/celica_pete21/Movie%20Reviews/when-in-rome-1.jpg[/img]

*Rating* 

The movie was given a PG-13 rating, but I can honestly not remember anything offensive. There are a couple sexual parts, and some language, but nothing a PG movie couldn't have. [img]http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/celica_pete21/Movie%20Reviews/when-in-rome-4.jpg[/img] 

*Video* :4stars: 

The movie takes place in Rome and New York, so obviously the scenery is amazing! There were a couple storm scenes that were poorly edited. The lightning bolts looked beyond fake, I'm surprised they didn't use at least some stock footage of an electrical storm? Other than that, the video portion was great. Most scenes take place in either that art gallery where Beth works, outside in New York, or Rome. The Rome shots were amazing, and the church that the wedding in was absolutely amazing. If any upcoming brides were to watch this movie, it would make them very jealous!  

*Audio* :3stars: 

It's your typical romantic comedy movie. Not a lot of action, just a lot of dialogue, laughs, and tears. While I wasn't a fan of the storm scenes, they at least had the sound of the storms right on. 

*Overall* 

This was all right. I've seen better romantic comedies in my day, though. The four guys that fall in love with Beth, Arnet, Shepard, Heder, and DeVito did make it pretty funny. I thought Bell's performance was mediocre. Her acting in Couples Retreat was much better. Duhamel was great in the movie. And, for you Napoleon Dynamite fans out there, Efren Ramirez (who plays Pedro) has a small part alongside Heder in the movie! For me, that was pretty exciting to see.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm a fan of Kristen Bell's so I may check this one out (I need another movie to appease my wife)!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

It was a good movie, I hope my review did not make it out to sound that way. I just think the acting could have been better on some of the people's part. Even Heder, I felt he could've done much better. But it was enjoyable. My wife liked it a lot.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I usually don't expect too much when it comes to Romantic Comedies, which is why I end up enjoying them more often than not. Still, we'll get around to seeing this one sometime hopefully soon.


----------

